# Xmas Eve cheese



## link (Dec 24, 2016)

It was a beautiful 36° here today and the wife wanted some smoked deviled eggs so i threw in 8lbs of cheese as well. I used Sweet Grapevine pellets from A-Maze-N to do this batch.

Smoke rolling nicely













Xmas Eve01.jpg



__ link
__ Dec 24, 2016






Smoked for 4 hours and then let it sit for another 4. Then vac sealed and into the fridge.













Xmas Eve02.jpg



__ link
__ Dec 24, 2016






This is:

1 lbs Medium Cheddar

2 lbs Sharp Cheddar

1 lbs Extra Sharp Cheddar 

1 lbs Mozzarella

3 lbs Monterey Jack

I will let this sit for at least two months before using it.

Thanks for looking

Link

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2016)

The cheese looks fantastic!

Nice color!

That ought to keep you going for a while!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 25, 2016)

L, Looks tasty sir !


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Cheese looks great, TBS looks great.

Nice job!


----------



## disco (Dec 27, 2016)

Great looking cheese!

Disco


----------



## link (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Now the hardest part is to wait.

Link


----------

